# You think he's a Moron???



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

I had to post this one. I use it in my safety training classes. Take a close look.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, I misread... I thought you were talking about Mitt Rommney! I don't know about moron but whoever cleans that pool's filter is gonna be pissed!

Mac


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

He's OK. There are supposed to be GFI's in outdoor/wet areas.:whistling


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

So he is using a corded drill over a pool?? WTF? Also, did he swim or walk up to that ladder? It looks like he is half wet, but even further, he's on that ladder with wet feet.. Not to safe is he? LOL... 

Since you are an instructor, how should he have done this?


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't see a problem, he's got his saftey glasses on.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Let's see..... Standing on an aluminum ladder (possibly barefoot), using a corded drill, in the middle of a pool, soaking wet up to his waist, with a table full of liquor bottles nearby, and has his safety goggles on. Nope, don't see any problem!


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

The only time I have ever encountered anything close to this was doing an estimate for a contractor who was bidding on repainting a pool room at a condo complex. We decided to build a floor of 2x10s and plywood and then slide it over the pool from one end.

From a safety instructor perspective its almost too obvious to address yet there are some workers who simply have never been told that there are dangers when working with electricy and water

I just wondered: did he carry the drill out there or did his partner throw it to him?


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Wait, I think I see the problem. Shouldn't he be wearing steel toed flipflops?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Mandrake said:


> I just wondered: did he carry the drill out there or did his partner throw it to him?


I was wondering the same darn thing...:whistling


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

he's climbed the wrong side of the ladder?:jester:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Seems safe to me:hang::bangin:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

All would be well if he had a life jacket on...


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

No hearing protection...


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

The only problem is if... he drops the electric drill into pool... or slippery hands... or slipper feet penguin style? :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm no beer holder on the ladder. yes there is a p[roblem there


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeez, none of you guys have the slightest clue.

If you did, you'd realize immediately that since he is still dressed, he obviously entered the pool without rinsing first.


----------

